# -(으)려나?



## wonlon

A grammar topic of the chapter I am studying is (으)려나?"

The book explains that it is a question ending, sometimes occurs in person talking to oneself. I find this explanation not very sufficient.

I only found compounds like "(으)려나 모르다 (으)려나 보다" in other books, and only  scarce source on the web talks of the simple "-(으)려나?"

Would you give me explain more about this ending?

**
The book's examples:
1. 
A: 비가 올려나? 제비들이 낮게 나네.
B: 오늘 일기예보에서 비가 온다고 했어요.

2.
A: 누나가 오늘도 늦으려나?
B: 아까 회사에 일이 많아서 오늘 밤도 야근한다고 전화왔었어.

3.
A: 언제쯤 고향에 갈 수있을려나?
B: 고향에 계시는 어머님이 많이 보고 싶으시죠?

**


----------



## Superhero1

When speaker doesn't anticipate a response from listener, talking(mumbling) to himself , we use the ending '려나'. (but..actually..no response will hurt the speaker.)

e.g. A : 오늘 점심은 뭘 먹는 게 좋으려나?   B : .......(silence)    or  피자?
A : 오늘은 공부를 그만하는 것이 나으려나?   B : .......(silence)    or 아니. 
A : 내일은 날씨가 좋으려나?                    B : .......(silence)    or  글쎄?
A : 다음 달도 여전히 추우려나?                B : .......(silence)     or 설마?
A : 담배를 그만 피우는 것이 좋으려나?       B : .......(silence)     or 과연?


----------



## wildsunflower

"(으)려나" = "I wonder"
비가 올려나? = I wonder if it will rain.
누구가 오늘도 늦으려나? = I wonder if someone will be late again today.
언제쯤 고향에 갈 수있을려나? = I wonder when I can visit my home town.


----------



## wonlon

Thanks.

Is this ending about anticipation (추측) or asking about others' intention?


----------



## wonlon

By the way, in the examples in my book

1. A: 비가 *올*려나? 제비들이 낮게 나네.
Why is there ㄹ after 오? But not just 오려나?

3. A: 언제쯤 고향에 갈 수있*을*려나?
Similarly, why ㄹ here? Not just 수있으려나?

4. (not written above) 이 선물을 민수 씨가 마음에 들어*할*려나?
Why ㄹ after 하?  Not just 하려나?

This is not mentioned in this grammar rule.


----------



## wildsunflower

wonlon said:


> By the way, in the examples in my book
> 
> 1. A: 비가 *올*려나? 제비들이 낮게 나네.
> Why is there ㄹ after 오? But not just 오려나?
> 
> 3. A: 언제쯤 고향에 갈 수있*을*려나?
> Similarly, why ㄹ here? Not just 수있으려나?
> 
> 4. (not written above) 이 선물을 민수 씨가 마음에 들어*할*려나?
> Why ㄹ after 하?  Not just 하려나?
> 
> This is not mentioned in this grammar rule.



If you google the words, you can see they are all used, with and without "ㄹ". I don't know which way is correct. But, "갈 수 있으려나" is more acceptable  than "갈 수있*을*려나". Because, I think, "-ㄹ 수" refers to a future event, so another "-ㄹ", which indicates a future incident, is not needed.

As Superhero1 said, the speaker does not anticipate others' responses to the statement.


----------



## wonlon

Sorry for my late follow-up question, what about
1. 주말에는 골프나 치*려나**?*
2. 제대 후에는 학교에 복학하*려나**?*
Are they also "talking to oneself'?


----------



## terredepomme

1. I guess he plays golf or something during weekends?
2. I guess he will come back to school after he finishes army?


----------



## wildsunflower

> 1. 주말에는 골프나 치*려나**?*
> 2. 제대 후에는 학교에 복학하*려나**?
> *



The sentences are missing the subjects, so it is difficult to answer your question. "1. 주말에는 골프나 치*려나**?*" sounds like a question towards the listener. If it were "주말에는 골프를 치*려나**?*", I would have thought that the speaker is talking to himself. I am not sure about the 2nd one. It depends on the subject. If it is "you", then it is a question towards the listener. If it is someone who is not there, then the speaker is talking to himself.


----------



## vientito

is this construction close in feeling as compared to 는지, ㄴ지, ㄹ지 ?   (wondering, doubting)

this 려나 here seems vastly different from the construction of 려고 which indicates of "having intention" or "on the brink of".  I am wondering if they come through different evolution but end up looking similar by accident.


----------

